# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  أفضل  10 هواتف ذكية في 2012

## دموع الغصون

أفضل  10 هواتف ذكية في 2012



سامسونج جلاكسي اس 3 Samsung Galaxy S3 كاميرا 8 ميجا بكسل وامكانية تصوير فيديو بدقة 1080p , وذاكرة داخلية 16/32/64 GB وشاشة HD Super AMOLED ومحمية بطبقة Gorilla Glass 2



أبل ايفون 4 اس Apple iPhone 4S ياتى جهاز ايفون اس 4 بمساحة 115.2 × 58.6×90.3 مللى متر يعمل على شبكة 2G GSM 1800, GSM 1900, GSM 850, GSM 900 و يعمل على شبكة 3G HSDPA 1700, HSDPA 2100, HSDPA 850, HSDPA 900 به شاشة تعمل باللمس تحتوى على 16 مليون لون من نوع LED-backlit IPS TFT دقة الشاشة 640×960 بيكسل وبه سطح مقاوم للخدش .



اتش تي سي وان اس HTC 1S نظام ايس كريم ساندوتش Android OS, v4.0 النظام مزود بواجهة - HTC Sense UI معالج ثنائي النواة بسرعة 1.5 GHz A-GPS Bluetooth 4.0 microUSB v2.0 واي فاي Wi-Fi منفذ صوت 3.5mm وزن الجهاز 115 جرام شاشة Super AMOLED باللمس بحجم 4.3 انش يدعم اللمس المتعدد سمك الجهاز 7.8 mm



اتش تي سي وان اكس HTC One X نظام ايس كريم ساندوتش Android OS, v4.0 النظام مزود بواجهة - HTC Sense UI معالج رباعي النواة بسرعة 1.5 GHz A-GPS Bluetooth 4.0 microUSB v2.0 واي فاي Wi-Fi تفنية NFC منفذ صوت 3.5mm وزن الجهاز 130 جرام شاشة Super IPS LCD2 باللمس بحجم 4.7 انش يدعم اللمس المتعدد سمك الجهاز 8.9 mm



هيواواي اسند جي 300 Huawei Ascend G300 لمعالج 1 جيجاهيرتز نظام التشغيل Android™ ginger bread بلوتوث كاميرا خلفية بدقة 5 ميجا بيكسل AF, LED flash TFT LCD الحجم 4 بوصة لمس



موتورولا درويد رازر ماكس Motorola DROID RAZR MAXX شاشة الجهاز بحجم 4.3 بوصه تتميز بدقة 540 × 960 بكسل (QWERTY) تدعم 16 مليون لون تعمل على الحساسية العالية للمس الشاشة Screen Touch بطارية الجهاز Standard battery من موتورلا (3300 مللي أمبير في الساعة) تسمح بالتحدث 21 ساعات GSM وتبقى 368 ساعة فى وضع الاستعداد



نوكيا لوميا 900 Nokia Lumia 900 نظام ويندوز فون مانجو 7.5 Microsoft Windows Phone 7.5 Mango معالج بسرعة 1.4 GHz راديو FM A-GPS Bluetooth 2.1 microUSB v2.0 واي فاي Wi-Fi منفذ صوت 3.5mm وزن الجهاز 160 جرام شاشة AMOLED باللمس بحجم 4.3 انش يدعم اللمس المتعدد شاشة محمية بطبقة Gorilla Glass سمك الجهاز 11.5 mm


سامسونج جلاكسي نكسس Samsung Galaxy Nexus شاشه 4.65 أنش بتقنية Super AMOLED وبدرجة وضوح 1280 في 720 والمعالج 1.2 جيجاهرتز ثنائي النواه والكاميرا بدقة خمسه ميجابيكسل مع فلاش LED وكاميرا أماميه 1.3 ميجابيكسل ويقوم بتصوير فيديو بدقة 1080p بسرعة 30 أطار بالثانيه مع خاصية تصوير البانورامي أيضا



سامسونج جلاكسي اس 2 Samsung Galaxy S2 نظام التشغيل : اندرويد المعالج : سرعة 1.2GHz ثنائي النواة الشاشة المقاس : 4.3 بوصة الدقة : 800×480 بيكسل لمس أو عادي : لمس من نوع Capacitive تقنية الشاشة : Super AMOLED Plus




سوني اكسبيريا اس Sony Xperia S نظام خبز الزنجبيل Android OS, v2.3 ginger bread النظام مزود بواجهة - Timescape UI معالج ثنائي النواة بسرعة 1.2 GHz A-GPS Bluetooth 2.1 microUSB v2.0 واي فاي Wi-Fi خدمة الراديو Stereo FM radio تفنية NFC منفذ صوت 3.5mm وزن الجهاز 144 جرام شاشة LED-backlit LCD باللمس بحجم 4.3 انش يدعم اللمس المتعدد حتى 10 أصابع درجة وضوح الشاشة 720x1280 pixels سمك الجهاز 10.6 mm

----------


## shams spring

*رو9و9وو9و9و9عة*

----------


## اليتيم العماني

هناك من هو يسحر الناس سحرا حلالا , لا حرام فيه , إنهم المبدعون , اللذين يهدوننا أروع لبنات أفكارهم .

----------

